# Great mid range dust collecter.



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

congrats on your new unit . Thanks for the review.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Good review. I too have the 50-720CT (your picture is for the bag not cartridge but I'm guessing you still got the CT version). It sounds like you have this hooked to multiple machines or long lengths of hose?? If this is true, it still pulls well? Its a great one tool DC but I didn't think it would be good with long tubing or multiple gates since it only has 650CFM.

I do love it though, and I don't find changing bags to be that much of a hassle. Although make sure you use one of the foam tape pieces to wrap around the bag collector. Without out, the belt to tighten the bag has to be super tight, it is much easier to tighten it by hand(and produces a better seal) if the foam is around the DC and then the bag is around the foam.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Of all of the small size, 1HP single stage DCs, this is about the best one I have seen… Especially with the cartridge filter.. I would however be very leery of running any substantial length of flex hose with any DC, let alone one with a 650 CFM rating. You may find that you are a LOT happier dragging a hose, machine to machine, and keeping your hose length to 10' or less…. You should get MUCH better performance that way…


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah thats what I do dbhost.  Its not bad for a small shop. If you get the quick connects from Rockler to it makes it a cinch to switch hose to other tools.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I also have this unit and LOVE it!! I avoided the whole assembly issue by buying the floor model at Lowes


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Hmmm, will have to consider this unit, thanks for the review. I was looking at the 1HP Grizzly on sale for half the price of this one but was scared of as many were saying it would be insufficient. I just want to upgrade from my shopvac-based non-dust collection to something a little quieter and more efficient…


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

I have this unit with the 3-21 ft dustright hose and handle. It's been great. My shop is 12×16 and this is just perfect for it. I have the bag model though, I picked it up about a year ago for $50 at a local Lowes. The bag model doesn't trap all of the dust. When the weather is nice I just stick it outside and run the hose in through the window, this way I wind up pumping all of the fine dust outside of the shop.


----------

